# Pictures of my Rancher during storm



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Pictures or my ATV during the first snow of the year... Everyone is acting like it was a blizzard!!!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

another pic


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice man hows she push???


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

that is sweet   how high will it stack i would love to have one but have to wait awhile for funds is that a cycle country plow? will it go over curbs?


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

She pushes decent up to about a foot and then there isnt enough balls behind it to push a 60 inch blade with ALOT of snow infront of it...but overall im happy with it, but wish i didnt get the cycle country blade for it.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I love ATV's with plows.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Its a 60 inch cycle country. should have did some more looking around before i bought it. I really dont like the blade at all!!!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

lowlife;356314 said:


> that is sweet   how high will it stack i would love to have one but have to wait awhile for funds is that a cycle country plow? will it go over curbs?


it will stack untill the quad starts to sink in the piles.. i have had it up about 5 -6 feet tall before. You can adjust the manual lift part to allow it to ride the curbs or even go over them.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey gimme back my quad!!!!!! :realmad: LOL, Looks good bro!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey its not a 350 its a 400 automatic, but remember everything is for sale if the price is right... thanks for the good comments about her.


----------



## rvincent (Jan 14, 2007)

We have a honda rubicon w/ a 60" county plow on it. The most ive ever pushed with that was 15" and it was having a hard time on the first few passes. 

The atv does work awsome for doing side walks tho.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

rvincent;356502 said:


> We have a honda rubicon w/ a 60" county plow on it. The most ive ever pushed with that was 15" and it was having a hard time on the first few passes.
> 
> The atv does work awsome for doing side walks tho.


Thats what I want is a Rubicon
xysport


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Almost exactly like mine....Just mine is a 4x4 Suzuki Eiger. I got the same plow and everything!

I love the blade


----------



## Drywall1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a Polaris 700 with a Polaris quick tach 60 in plow. Has no problems, even with snow coming over the top of the plow. And yes sidewalks are just too much fun.wesport


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice ATV there ELWER looks like you are plowing over there by the fifth street and 30 overpass. Looks like you can push a good amount of snow with that. It wasn't much snow we got but at least it was something to push.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Snow-Kid;356999 said:


> Nice ATV there ELWER looks like you are plowing over there by the fifth street and 30 overpass. Looks like you can push a good amount of snow with that. It wasn't much snow we got but at least it was something to push.


Wow your right there!!! Just behind my house!! Ya i was just messin around more than anything.. Heck i plowed the ice spot in the field just so I can have something to plow since i was so desperate to plow!!!

Matt


----------

